# Got this 68' Fastback from the original owner



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice. Very very nice.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2017)

@67Ramshorn.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 9, 2017)

Sweet bike


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 10, 2017)

Super nice original !!


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks Dan


----------



## kasper (Apr 19, 2017)

where do you find all these beautiful bikes?


----------

